

ttf.js - A JavaScript TrueType Font Engine For Modern Browsers And Node.js - Hirvesh
https://github.com/ynakajima/ttf.js
via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers &#38; Designers: http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/ttfjs-javascript-truetype-font-engine.html<p>P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resources like ttf.js. There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look if you're interested, and subscribe:<p>http://functionn.blogspot.com
======
vjeux
Cool, he is using my lib jDataView to read binary data in Javascript.

<https://github.com/vjeux/jDataView>

~~~
digeridoo
nice, do you know if there is a reliable way to PUT binary data using XHR in
JavaScript?

------
fruchtose
I really love how the author has taken pains to ensure that everything works
in browsers and Node.js. The demo is all client side code, which is truly
impressive--there is no uploading to a Node.js server to retrieve SVGs or
images.

------
Yaggo
My workmate did something similar few years back,
<http://cufon.shoqolate.com/generate/>

(Converts font files to js structs and renders them into canvas/vml, this was
meant as sIRF replacement before native support for CSS custom fonts was
common.)

~~~
akx
Heh, many production sites still use Cufon, mind. :)

------
Hirvesh
via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/ttfjs-javascript-
truet...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/ttfjs-javascript-truetype-
font-engine.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resources like ttf.js.
There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look if you're
interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

------
resettarget
Awesome, I tried a Chinese TTF font and it works! For many years I've been
waiting for some JS code which supports CJK fonts, none of typekit, cufon etc.
worked. This is really awesome.

------
chj
very nice!

